# Hazard Switch



## 1965gto (Mar 20, 2014)

I bought a 65 GTO with a Non-tilt steering wheel. After rewiring the whole car I traced a blinker problem to a hatchet job done to the wiring in the steering column. The problem is I have no idea where the hazard button should be. Is there anyone that can help with this. I don't even know if this is the correct steering column for this car. A picture would be awesome!!

Thanks


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

65 had no hazard button . I have a column if needed in Pa.


----------



## 1965gto (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks I guess I didn't miss it. I was going crazy trying to find that switch because the American Autowire has a pin out for it.

Thanks about the steering column also but this one is fine, they just cut the turn signal wiring, twisted them back together and electrical taped them. Classy wiring job


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

65 did offer a hazard option but...(!)

Original GM 1965 1966 Pontiac Traffic Warning Hazard Flasher Signal Stat Y128 | eBay


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

666bbl said:


> 65 did offer a hazard option but...(!)
> 
> Original GM 1965 1966 Pontiac Traffic Warning Hazard Flasher Signal Stat Y128 | eBay


:agree

It is listed in the restoration guide as well;


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

for what it's worth, the Dakota Digital gauges I installed will start flashing on all corners after either turn signal is on over about a minute.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The original dealer installed hazard flashers (from my memory) would not continue to flash the rear tail lights if your had your brakes on.


----------

